# Belly button - waist size



## Hawar (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok, I sort of have this mini obsession of cutting and burning the fat around my waist until my belly button shows. I've never had my belly button flat level with the rest of the stomach, it's always been a belly button hole. Is it possible to actually burn so much fat until it shows? Or is thing genetic?? At the moment my waist size is about 29 inches, but I still have a thinnish layer of fat at the bottom. Is this possible to burn, or have I reached my limit?

And one other question, what waist size do you think the likes of Cristiano Ronaldo have? I mean, I have 29inches but still with some fat, surely he's not thinner than 29inches around the waist?

What would you say is the ideal waist size for someone who just wants to be ripped?

Cheers.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

The thickness of you abs will add to waist size too mate


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Hawar said:


> Ok, I sort of have this mini obsession of cutting and burning the fat around my waist until my belly button shows. I've never had my belly button flat level with the rest of the stomach, it's always been a belly button hole. Is it possible to actually burn so much fat until it shows? Or is thing genetic?? At the moment my waist size is about 29 inches, but I still have a thinnish layer of fat at the bottom. Is this possible to burn, or have I reached my limit?
> 
> And one other question, what waist size do you think the likes of Cristiano Ronaldo have? I mean, I have 29inches but still with some fat, surely he's not thinner than 29inches around the waist?
> 
> ...


The average waist size of a man is 34 inches depending on height, I know men who are 6ft plus with a 38 inch waist who aren't the least bit fat.


----------



## Unlucky Luke (May 15, 2011)

29 inch waist but how tall are you? how much do you weigh? what is your body fat percentage? do you naturally have a high metabolism?


----------



## Uncivilization (Oct 3, 2011)

I've had a 34inch waist since school! 12 to 26 year old!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

So what is the obsession with getting your belly button to show? they look awful! theyre uglier than me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

A 29" waist could look great on one person and not on the next, if you had 25" thighs it would certainly not match the waist

And lol why do you want your belly button to show, would anyone even notice if it did lol?


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

sounds like your a bit too focussed on this mate! concentrate on something less wierd


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

I wouldn't focus on waist size, it's completely arbitrary as it will change as you grow. I started off training with a 28" waist (not ripped), this summer (before I started gaining again  ) I was 31" at 6% bodyfat.

If you have fat on your waist, focus on that. Not your umbilicus.


----------

